# Want to see an impressive teen bodybuilder?



## chris mason (Aug 2, 2005)

Chase Sullivan-Doyle is one of our sponsored athletes and one of the best teen bodybuilders to hit the scene in some time.

Check him out at the link below:

http://www.atlargenutrition.com/chase_sullivan_doyle.php


----------



## Riverdragon (Aug 2, 2005)

He is pretty big. I wonder what type of steroids he takes?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

The wonders of Steroids -


----------



## RoxyLinz (Aug 2, 2005)

how old is this kid?


----------



## musclepump (Aug 2, 2005)

Poor kid.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 2, 2005)

Looking at his dieting pics, looks like he lost a lot of size on his all-liquid diet.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

kid looks awesome!


----------



## kicka19 (Aug 2, 2005)

very impressing, very impressive size, how old and how tall is he?


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

Its a shame seeing some young kid abusing steroids in his teens.
*Pathetic*  all those risks for 0 cash and no real future of making real money in that sport. It might be bad but I just laugh at losers like this, just think of what great things he could be doing with his life. What a waste.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its a shame seeing some young kid abusing steroids in his teens.
> *Pathetic* all those risks for 0 cash and no real future of making real money in that sport. It might be bad but I just laugh at losers like this, just think of what great things he could be doing with his life. What a waste.


  -


----------



## chris mason (Aug 2, 2005)

Chase was 19 in those pics he is now 20.  He is 5'11".


----------



## kicka19 (Aug 2, 2005)

he looks good, but i find it real hard to believe he wasnt gearing up, either way its his body and he oviously knows what he is doing


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 2, 2005)

Article said he had LOTS of help...all the supps he wanted and someone provided him with his diet and routine....Good results...genetics definitely at play.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its a shame seeing some young kid abusing steroids in his teens.
> *Pathetic*  all those risks for 0 cash and no real future of making real money in that sport. It might be bad but I just laugh at losers like this, just think of what great things he could be doing with his life. What a waste.




I wont disagree on all points, but who said he was doing it for no cash? When Tom Prince was a nobody his first sponsorship was paying him 80 grand, as a non-pro.


----------



## BuzzU (Aug 2, 2005)

What did he weigh in at at the contests?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its a shame seeing some young kid abusing steroids in his teens.
> *Pathetic*  all those risks for 0 cash and no real future of making real money in that sport. It might be bad but I just laugh at losers like this, just think of what great things he could be doing with his life. What a waste.




somebody is jealous


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 2, 2005)

I am. But not if he uses supplements (especially illegal ones). People like that earn no respect from me.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 2, 2005)

That back shot is impressive!


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> somebody is jealous


Only a foolish child would be jealous of a loser loser that.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its a shame seeing some young kid abusing steroids in his teens.
> *Pathetic* all those risks for 0 cash and no real future of making real money in that sport. It might be bad but I just laugh at losers like this, just think of what great things he could be doing with his life. What a waste.


Damn. You must know him pretty well to say all that.


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Damn. You must know him pretty well to say all that.


Teenager taking steroids  stupid
Bodybuilders annual salary  a joke
Young people working hard in college   great job

Move to LA and see the ugly world of pro bodybuilding..........allot of pros doing nasty stuff for cash and most of them can barely afford their cycles....just pathetic!

I love Bodybuilding........but not what it has become.


And Mudge: I think its great to do something because you love it but to take unnecessary risks at such a young age is just sad. At 21  have at it, juice responsibly and compete if you like but not in high school....thats all I'm saying.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Aug 2, 2005)

Even if he's juicing, you can't deny he is busting his ass.  There's a lot of focus and discipline there.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 2, 2005)

During our teen years is when we discover what we choose to do with our lives, that is what he chose.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice physique.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice, he's jakked.


----------



## mr_oo3 (Aug 2, 2005)

WOW.  Impressive.  Roids or no roids, he looks good.


----------



## chris mason (Aug 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Teenager taking steroids  stupid
> Bodybuilders annual salary  a joke
> Young people working hard in college   great job
> 
> ...


I don't promote steroid use for bodybuilding purposes as I do feel it has an overall negative effect on one's health in the long term.  That said, the media's current portrayel of steroids and the harm they can cause is blown out of proportion.

Your statements are based upon ignorance or misinformation in that you assume steroids MUST have certain negative effects.  I suggest you take a look at valid studies on the drugs before you make such horrendous statements about people you don't even know.

I also don't judge those who do choose to use because I very much understand why they do so.  I have several very good friends who use/have used and I tell them my opinion and leave it at that.


----------



## Dante (Aug 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Teenager taking steroids  stupid
> Bodybuilders annual salary  a joke
> Young people working hard in college   great job
> 
> ...




how many teenagers smoke, eat fast food, and play video games all day??  im sure all of you know that it takes a great deal of discipline and hard work to achieve a body like his, and if he would chose to do something else with his life the drive and determination he learned while bodybuilding would easily translate..


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

chris mason said:
			
		

> I don't promote steroid use for bodybuilding purposes as I do feel it has an overall negative effect on one's health in the long term.  That said, the media's current portrayel of steroids and the harm they can cause is blown out of proportion.
> 
> Your statements are based upon ignorance or misinformation in that you assume steroids MUST have certain negative effects.  I suggest you take a look at valid studies on the drugs before you make such horrendous statements about people you don't even know.
> 
> I also don't judge those who do choose to use because I very much understand why they do so.  I have several very good friends who use/have used and I tell them my opinion and leave it at that.



Really??  
So as a Doctor you recommend steroid use by teenagers?.......then you're the only one out there  
I suggest you do some research on bone development in children and how steroids effect that growth.........and spend less time calling names...esp when you're wrong


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 3, 2005)

that kid is fucking BIG

he looks the best in that first pic though


----------



## Alaric (Aug 3, 2005)

So many stupid comments.  He has an amazing physique for a 19-20 year old, regardless of whether or not he took steroids.  Steroids aren't the only reason why he's got a build like that, it must have tooken him a lot of hard work and discipline.  Inspirational...


----------



## chris mason (Aug 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Really??
> So as a Doctor you recommend steroid use by teenagers?.......then you're the only one out there
> I suggest you do some research on bone development in children and how steroids effect that growth.........and spend less time calling names...esp when you're wrong


What name did I call you?

Evidently your reading comprehension is poor because I specifically stated I DO NOT recommend steroid use.

Why don't you enlighten me about the effect of exogenous steroid use on the growth plates since I am so ignorant?  Oh, and try to do it without cutting and pasting.

While you are at it why not research the average age at which the growth plates fuse.  That might help you to not appear too foolish.


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

chris mason said:
			
		

> What name did I call you?
> 
> Evidently your reading comprehension is poor because I specifically stated I DO NOT recommend steroid use.
> 
> ...


You really have a insecurity issue.  
First you call my statements ignorant.........."name calling"  
Then you praise a teenager for using black market steroids..........and now you bring up growth plates (actually called "epiphyseal plates") after I point out you need to research it 
Just sad, read up before you post about kids taking drugs.....


----------



## ABLQ2 (Aug 3, 2005)

the plates dont close off all the way untill age 21 or so.  foreman knows what hes talking about.  however, how do we know the kid is on roids?


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> the plates dont close off all the way untill age 21 or so.  foreman knows what hes talking about.  however, how do we know the kid is on roids?


um.................he is bigger and more cut than any body builder from 1950 and back.............counting Steve reeves .


----------



## Mudge (Aug 4, 2005)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> the plates dont close off all the way untill age 21 or so.  foreman knows what hes talking about.  however, how do we know the kid is on roids?



It depends on the person, I've heard as late as 25.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> um.................he is bigger and more cut than any body builder from 1950 and back.............counting Steve reeves



We know way more about nutrition now than we did then, but yeah he is probably juiced.


----------



## chris mason (Aug 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You really have a insecurity issue.
> First you call my statements ignorant.........."name calling"
> Then you praise a teenager for using black market steroids..........and now you bring up growth plates (actually called "epiphyseal plates") after I point out you need to research it
> Just sad, read up before you post about kids taking drugs.....


Calling a statement ignorant is hardly "name calling". Do you know the definition of ignorant? I used the term to accurately describe the situation as I see it. That is called an intelligent use of vocabulary. 

You seem to also have trouble grasping the facts. I NEVER praised anyone for using steroids. Please do not lie especially when what you are referring to is in print, it only makes you look foolish. 

Now, if you really want to talk about androgens and their effect on bone growth you may want to learn a bit more about the issue before making blanket declarations of "fact". 

During puberty androgens initially stimulate bone growth. Later in puberty they do induce epiphyseal closure. These are true facts. To speculate about how exogenous steroids might effect a teenager is pure folly. There are too many variables to definitively say that they might limit one's height. For example, both androgens and estrogens effect bone growth and their interplay will have an overall effect. What about the initial bone growth stimulated by androgens? Would greater amounts of androgens at that point induce greater growth only to have said growth cease sooner? What would be the net result? 

 

Oh, and lose the emoticons (or whatever they are called), they are quite tiresome, no?


----------



## HardTrainer (Aug 4, 2005)

.


----------



## HotMom23 (Aug 4, 2005)

Looks good to me. Steroids or no steroids. Still looks good.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> The guy looks good BUT when I saw arnold at 19-20 in the video doc "Arnold made in brition" he looked much bigger then this guy.



Well, Arnold started taking steroids at 12 or 13...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 4, 2005)

I think we are all missing the real point here.

1)People are still referring to BBing as a sport

2)People are still referring to BBers as athletes.



Juice or not, dude had to work hard to get that way, and it is impressive juice or not.  When I was 19 I was drinking and fucking, at least he has some place to direct his efforts.


----------



## HardTrainer (Aug 4, 2005)

......


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 4, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> The guy looks good BUT when I saw arnold at 19-20 in the video doc "Arnold made in brition" he looked much bigger then this guy.


there aren't many people who compare to Arnold

I mean, is it really fair to judge people against the best bodybuilder of all time?


----------



## HardTrainer (Aug 4, 2005)

......


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 4, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> Arnold/Ronnie Coleman thats not even a contest coleman wipes the floor.


depends on what you are looking for

I haven't seen much that compares to Frank Zane, personally.


----------



## HardTrainer (Aug 4, 2005)

......


----------



## HardTrainer (Aug 4, 2005)

.


----------



## HardTrainer (Aug 4, 2005)

...................


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2005)

Even if he juices he still deserves credit for his genetics and hard work, *steroids do not make a champion*...I wish people would/could understand this.

Of all places you would think that on a bodybuilding board "we" would not be discrediting a bodybuilder for his drug use. 

He looks great and if he continues I am sure he can go a long way in bodybuilding!


----------



## HardTrainer (Aug 4, 2005)

.................


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

chris mason said:
			
		

> Calling a statement ignorant is hardly "name calling". Do you know the definition of ignorant?*No I don't...please teach me*   I used the term to accurately describe the situation as I see it. That is called an intelligent use of vocabulary*or using common insults when you don't have an intelligent comment to make * .
> 
> You seem to also have trouble grasping the facts. I NEVER praised anyone for using steroids. Please do not lie especially when what you are referring to is in print, it only makes you look foolish.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I inspired you to finally do some research on epiphyseal plates........................keep reading medical literature on it and stop using Flex Magazine as your research material.  
You are starting to get a grasp of the subject but its clear you have allot to learn still. 

*EDIT* 
And I agree steroids don't make a Champion, it takes hard work, dedication, good genetics and a passion for the sport.
Also I find nothing wrong with an adult (21+) male using steroids responsibly, I have done it and I have known hundreds of people who have also.
This young man should be commended on his hard work and dedication to body building, the steroid use would have been a better idea once he hit 21.


----------



## alexvega (Aug 4, 2005)

leaves the kid alone. it´s the age
.


----------



## chris mason (Aug 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm glad I inspired you to finally do some research on epiphyseal plates........................keep reading medical literature on it and stop using Flex Magazine as your research material.
> You are starting to get a grasp of the subject but its clear you have allot to learn still.
> 
> *EDIT*
> ...


 
Ok guy, you win, you are the guru...

I will not continue this argument any further.


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

chris mason said:
			
		

> Ok guy, you win, you are the guru...
> 
> I will not continue this argument any further.


Great  You need to study up before you argue about subjects you don't understand.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Great  You need to study up before you argue about subjects you don't understand.



LOL, ForemanRules you have successfully made youself look like a complete fool in this thread.


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> LOL, ForemanRules you have successfully made youself look like a complete fool in this thread.



If encouraging "teenagers" *not*  to use steroids and pointing out that  epiphyseal plate closure doesn't occur until a male is about 21, makes me a fool then I'm guilty.

And as far as the pointless arguing on this thread.....yes I'm guilty of that also.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If encouraging "teenagers" *not*  to use steroids and pointing out that  epiphyseal plate closure doesn't occur until a male is about 21, makes me a fool then I'm guilty.



"epiphyseal plate closure" << glad to see you finally did some internet research and came up with a technical term.

where did you do this? were there teens in this thread saying they were going to use steroids and you told them not to? 

chris simply posted some pics of a very well built teen bodybuilder and out of jealousy you started ripping on him. How in the hell do you even know he uses steroids? He very well may be a genetic freak... maybe you should not jump to conclusions.

Personaly, I would rather see a teen involved in bodybuilding (and using steroids) than a teen that is involved in drugs, alcohol and other destructive behaviors.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Personaly, I would rather see a teen involved in bodybuilding (and using steroids) than a teen that is involved in drugs, alcohol and other destructive behaviors.



I just thought this was a funny comment because steroids are drugs...  

Drugs and alcohol can be used responsibly, and so can steroids.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes steroids are drugs, what I meant by "drugs" was recreational drugs, i.e. marijuana, acid, ecstasy, heroine, crack.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Yes steroids are drugs, what I meant by "drugs" was recreational drugs, i.e. marijuana, acid, ecstasy, heroine, crack.



I know what you meant.  My point is that recreational drugs can be used responsibly.  They just have a negative stigma attached to them, just as steroids do.  I just thought the comparison was a little ironic.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I know what you meant.  My point is that recreational drugs can be used responsibly.  They just have a negative stigma attached to them, just as steroids do.  I just thought the comparison was a little ironic.



*I view bodybuilding as something constructive*, it takes dedication, discipline, etc. I do not view a teen that goes out to parties using crack as being constructive, that was the point of the comparison... maybe you view this differently.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *I view bodybuilding as something constructive*, it takes dedication, discipline, etc. I do not view a teen that goes out to parties using crack as being constructive, that was the point of the comparison... maybe you view this differently.



Well, any exercise routine is great.  Anything that improves your health can be deemed constructive, surely.  However, I don't think the use of anabolics positively impacts a bodybuilder in terms of how constructive their routine is.

Furthermore, I think the responsible usage of recreational drugs on occasion can be constructive.  It can allow one to reach new levels of self-actualization, spiritual closeness, and mental relaxation.  I'm not talking about crack parties, just as you are not talking about abusing steroids.

Sorry, I guess I'm just in an argumentative mood tonight or something.  Heh.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 4, 2005)

Doesn't the use of recreational drugs cause negative long-term effects, regardless of the easy gains?


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 4, 2005)

Just a word on steroids. I know absolutely nothing on the subject, and have never taken them. I'm not against their use, and think banning them is counterproductive. And who knows maybe one day I'll try them-I doubt it though.

I've know  a Polish oneologue(wine maker) married to an Australian .  She is also a chemist/biologist, extremely talented.   I was asking her one day firstly about creatine. She said there was no danger in the creatine itself, just the dehydration it caused. Knowing my drinking habits at the time, she strongly told me not to touch creatine in combination with the alcohol. Sensible advice.

I then asked her about steroids and their 'safety'. Now she's a Polish lady and very serious and a bit cynical. She looks at me  and just said to me "once you start mucking around with your hormones***.........", the sentence was left unfinished, the look in her eyes said it all. She was basically telling me never to try it..........    

(***   more or less what she said, this was a while ago)


----------



## JayBee (Aug 4, 2005)

yea, you just dont mess with your hormones...


----------



## chris mason (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for your opinion Robert.  I appreciate it.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 5, 2005)

i think his strength is more impressive than his size. chris, any idea how much he weighs?


----------



## robousy (Aug 5, 2005)

Maybe we should all get together and discuss this over a cup of tea?


----------



## chris mason (Aug 5, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> i think his strength is more impressive than his size. chris, any idea how much he weighs?


I believe he competed at 196-198 lbs.  He now weighs in the 220s and plans to get to 240 or so.  He doesn't add much fat in the off-season.


----------



## swordfish (Aug 25, 2005)

hey robert, i looked on wannabebig forums and chase talks about his steriod cycles, so yes he is on the juice, yes he does look good, but no i dont think its the smartest choice to take steriods at a young age of 18 or 19.

just my opinion and i dont have a lot of knowledge about steriods but im pretty sure its not good for a teen. anyway he does look good.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)

> Chase consumed Nitrean or Opticen 7 times per day and had to say this


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm far to old to be jealous of the kid. But in my mind no doubt! he has used some illegal supplements. When, and if he gets to my age, he will wish he had chosen a different road.  He will end up a broken old man. I have a son 41 now, who did roids to build mass his genetics couldn't. He now tries to discourage everyone he talks to, about using illegal supplements.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 25, 2005)

foreman, 

you know you can go discuss with him personally his steroid use over at that forum?


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> foreman,
> 
> you know you can go discuss with him personally his steroid use over at that forum?


I have no interest in talking to some dummy who juiced up at 16 or 17...
I knew dozens of guys who did that.......and none of them went anywhere..


----------



## MyK (Aug 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have no interest in talking to some dummy who juiced up at 16 or 17...
> I knew dozens of guys who did that.......and none of them went anywhere..



I think you should go there start a thread and yell at him, then post the link here so we can read it!


----------



## BCC (Sep 19, 2005)

*The loser's here!*

I was just scouring the internet when I came across this and I would like to chime in.

First and foremost I would like to thank ForemanRules for the degradation of my character! It's just wonderful to have a person like yourself judging me and deeming me a loser knowing little about me other than my 'alleged' steroid abuse. You are what's wrong with people today. 

Whoever said bodybuilding was the career I'm pursuing? Could this not just be a hobby I've taken to an extreme while pursuing other things in life? I've never said I had any intention of going pro or making money from this sport. I have a separate life all from bodybuilding that I keep my own (Which in the near future includes marriage). By no means do I expect to 'hit it big' with bodybuilding. I do this strictly for myself because it is fun. 

On to the AAS. While I have good genetics they aren't good enough to look how I do without steroids. The vascularity, muscle hardness, density, ect. just can't be achieved by _me_ at this time without drugs. YES, I began using steroids too young, but what I did not do was get into this game without some serious knowledge. I have routine blood work run and take all the necessary precautions I can. You can call me stupid, but not ignorant. 

Thanks to everyone with nice things to say, I appreciate the motivation. 

Finally, just to show that a little hard work _may_ have been involved in the creation of my physique (80 pounds gained naturally) , I will attach a 4 year old picture.


----------



## Stu (Sep 19, 2005)

lol i love how people bash people for using steroids in their teens and yet they all worships coleman, cutler, arnold etc. I bet they all stayed natural to the age of 21


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 19, 2005)

the link doesnt work - i would like to see this guy.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16231

He has been a member here for a while


----------



## MCPaulyB (Sep 19, 2005)

Riverdragon said:
			
		

> He is pretty big. I wonder what type of steroids he takes?



HA!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 19, 2005)

Foreman, I don't see why you have to be an asshole on every occasion.
You think you are right on every subject, and most of your posts are annoying and ignorant.
I am glad Robert put you in your place.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2005)

BCC said:
			
		

> YES, I began using steroids too young,


I'm glad you admit that and *hope you verbally encourage other kids not to use steroids in their teens,* unfortunately your actions have a greater influence on kids. They see that you used Steroids to help you gain that 80Lbs in 4 years and they think its ok for them to do it also.


----------



## Skate67 (Sep 19, 2005)

im with the ppl who said "juice or not, he still has a nice physique". 

On a side note:  I did a cycle of 350mg test 250mg deca right before i turned 19.... I regret it now, but _nothing_ would have convinced me not to do it.  I had my mind set on it i guess i just had to get it outta my system haha.  I wonder if i would have grown taller if i didnt do it even tho im already taller than both my parents (im just shy of 5'8").  Man i hate being short.  Oh well.  How much do males grow on average after the age of 19 anyway...?

*Edit*: When someone who has potentially not stopped growing juices like i did, do the growth plates fuse imediately regardless of any other circumstances? or does the amount of juice taken/length of cycle/genetics and things come into play too?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 19, 2005)

I would imagine that it depends on many other factors; a tiny amount probably wouldn't make them fuse together immediately, meaning that it would take a significant amount most likely.

 I just think that when someone juices, they didn't really 'earn' their physique nearly as much as those who do it naturally.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks IainDaniel


I think his achievements are great.

Drugs or no drugs he still must have worked his ass off in the gym and in the kitchen.

If it wasn't for this natural contest coming up next year sometime i would be injecting myself silly by now. 
The good thing about this is it is allowing me to train naturally and get a better base before i start as I have to wait.
Get my diet and training sorted not forgetting research.


----------



## swordfish (Sep 19, 2005)

stu, coleman stayed natural to around 230-240 with about 5% bf, he had the genetics to get him their naturally. WHEN HE MET brian dobson in the late 80's or so, HE STARTED TO USE THEM. thats when he started packing on even more mass. im not sure where i read this at but i have seen the article pertaining to colemans use of steriods.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 19, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I am glad Robert put you in your place.


He did? Where? This I have to see.
I love a good gossip.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## BCC (Sep 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm glad you admit that and *hope you verbally encourage other kids not to use steroids in their teens,* unfortunately your actions have a greater influence on kids. They see that you used Steroids to help you gain that 80Lbs in 4 years and they think its ok for them to do it also.



I should post some of the PMs I've sent teenagers enquiring about steroids. Hell! Not even teenagers, but adults! 

I will be the first to admit that ANY person would be better off not taking steroids, and not just for your typical 'media hysteria' reasons. 

As a side note, I gained the 80 pounds before I ever touched a steroid. I've gained less weight with steroids than I ever did naturally, but obviously it's improved my look ten-fold. 

Natural or not I've always been 'ahead of the game' thanks to genetics. If someone can't look great naturally, steroids will never solve their problem. Sure one may improve greatly, but that's all relative.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2005)

Bottom line is Roiding out at 17 is just a bad idea, if a person trains naturally from 14 to 21 they can make great gains naturally. Using steroids as a high school kid to gain muscle mass is just a short cut that children need not take if they are intelligent and care about their body.


----------



## BCC (Sep 19, 2005)

So what is it that makes you so bitter?


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2005)

Not bitter enough to juice up at 17 and then lie about it......you could at least hide the bloated pictures......chipmunk cheeks and test belly......a very natural look.

Like I said way back on the thread I know dozens of kids that gassed up at 17 or so and they all ended up nowhere, and most look like crap now.......The guys who really trained hard and waited till they were over 21  all ended up sticking with fitness their entire life's and accomplished way more than the teenage roid heads.

Its just an opinion so why should you care, I certainly don't care about yours on this subject, but I might be interested in how you look back on it 15 or 20 years from now.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 19, 2005)

Foreman is bitter because he is mentioning himself as you see in his posts   



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Like I said way back on the thread I know dozens of kids that gassed up at 17 or so and they all ended up nowhere, and most look like crap now


----------



## BCC (Sep 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Not bitter enough to juice up at 17 and then lie about it......you could at least hide the bloated pictures......chipmunk cheeks and test belly......a very natural look.
> 
> Like I said way back on the thread I know dozens of kids that gassed up at 17 or so and they all ended up nowhere, and most look like crap now.......The guys who really trained hard and waited till they were over 21  all ended up sticking with fitness their entire life's and accomplished way more than the teenage roid heads.
> 
> Its just an opinion so why should you care, I certainly don't care about yours on this subject, but I might be interested in how you look back on it 15 or 20 years from now.



I don't see where I lied about anything? I gained 80 pounds before I took steroids by the time I was 17. Believe it or not it doesn't matter. I know I can't prove it to someone like yourself. I'm sorry you're the way you are.


----------



## GymJamo (Sep 20, 2005)

BCC said:
			
		

> I don't see where I lied about anything? I gained 80 pounds before I took steroids by the time I was 17. Believe it or not it doesn't matter. I know I can't prove it to someone like yourself. I'm sorry you're the way you are.



You look good, How tall are you because your frame looks good enough with these closed growth plates you have had from steroid use!

Oh yeah Foremanrules hasnt posted any pics ever!, glad to see your training knowledge and use of steroids has actually paid off, and not become a fat lazy man with years of steroid usage for nothing (nudge nudge foremanrules)


----------



## BCC (Sep 20, 2005)

5'10.5"


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

*I feel sorry for you, just sad and pathetic.* The best example of this is you jumping on here and name calling and also trying to justify your bad choices and lying to try and make it look like you worked hard first then gassed up.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh yeah?  We'll I gained 100 LB's naturally with CellTech® in just two months.


----------



## nmuriqi (Sep 20, 2005)

Do you see the facial hair on this kid?  Think it has to do with the roids?


----------



## GymJamo (Sep 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *I feel sorry for you, just sad and pathetic.* The best example of this is you jumping on here and name calling and also trying to justify your bad choices and lying to try and make it look like you worked hard first then gassed up.



Your the guy that started name calling, you called him a loser   just because someone takes steriods dont make them a loser!

You have issues.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

GymJamo said:
			
		

> Your the guy that started name calling, you called him a loser   just because someone takes steriods dont make them a loser!
> 
> You have issues.


Its good to see liars stick together      
Now get down to AZ and bench your posted workout for me, $1000 goes to the person who is telling the truth.


----------



## GymJamo (Sep 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its good to see liars stick together
> Now get down to AZ and bench your posted workout for me, $1000 goes to the person who is telling the truth.



AZ? like i said i dont take dirty money


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

GymJamo said:
			
		

> AZ? like i said i dont take dirty money


Its ok we all know you cant bench anything near to the amounts you lied about.


----------



## GymJamo (Sep 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its ok we all know you cant bench anything near to the amounts you lied about.



It ok because your gonna prove that arnt you lil man


----------



## BCC (Sep 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *I feel sorry for you, just sad and pathetic.* The best example of this is you jumping on here and name calling and also trying to justify your bad choices and lying to try and make it look like you worked hard first then gassed up.



LOL. All I can do at this point is laugh. There's nothing unbelievable about what I've said. A malnourished 120 pounder eating his way up to 200 pounds in 3 years. I dieted down some, then hit the gear and put on a quality 30 pounds.

I've worked harder at this than someone like yourself could ever imagine. 

You've called me a liar and a loser, I think you started the name calling.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 20, 2005)

It doesn't really matter. Foreman always starts fights with others. Whatever you decide to do with your life is your business; what others think is irrelevant.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 20, 2005)

BCC said:
			
		

> LOL. All I can do at this point is laugh. There's nothing unbelievable about what I've said. A malnourished 120 pounder eating his way up to 200 pounds in 3 years. I dieted down some, then hit the gear and put on a quality 30 pounds.
> 
> I've worked harder at this than someone like yourself could ever imagine.
> 
> You've called me a liar and a loser, I think you started the name calling.



It really is pointless to argue with him.
It doesn't matter who joins in on the conversation, or what they say.
As soon as someone disagrees with him, he blows up in their face.

He's very immature.  It's funny how the 16 yr olds on tthe board are more mature and pleasent than he is.


----------



## BCC (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah, I can see that. I just find him intersesting.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 20, 2005)

BCC said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can see that. I just find him intersesting.




That's one way of putting it,  I am sure we can think of a few others.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

don't worry BCC

even with roids you have to put the hard work in, you look fantastic.

What was your diet like when you bulked up from 120 to 200?

I am sortof in the same situation since i started bodybuilding at 105lbs


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> It doesn't really matter. Foreman always starts fights with others. Whatever you decide to do with your life is your business; what others think is irrelevant.


At 16 you can hardley be the judge of what is aceptable for children to do when it comes to drug use.......and that is one of many reasons you are* not* allowed to vote yet.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 20, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> It really is pointless to argue with him.
> It doesn't matter who joins in on the conversation, or what they say.
> As soon as someone disagrees with him, he blows up in their face.
> 
> He's very immature.  It's funny how the 16 yr olds on tthe board are more mature and pleasent than he is.


 You know what's annoying about that? He's one of the only ones to complain about the younger members of the baord, which I find somewhat irritating considering that I'm one of those members, and that he acts worse than almost any of us anyways.


----------



## Skate67 (Sep 20, 2005)

how old are you anyway foreman


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

14Years
235lbs
515Bench
725Squat
100%Natural


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> At 16 you can hardley be the judge of what is aceptable for children to do when it comes to drug use.......and that is one of many reasons you are* not* allowed to vote yet.


 Perhaps if you opened your mind to others' thoughts, regardless of age, you would find that you have much to learn.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Perhaps if you opened your mind to others' thoughts, regardless of age, you would find that you have much to learn.


Not
when
it
comes
to
children
using
dangerous
drugs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 20, 2005)

Foreman's been fine.  He simply doesn't agree with BCC's steroid use, and at the age of 17 nor do I.  The fact of the matter is that its in the past, nothing can be changed, so both go your seperate ways.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 20, 2005)

If you'll notice, I never mentioned my opinion of drugs. The truth of the matter is that it is no concern of yours. If you continue to talk to 'children' (who are, in reality, young adults capable of thinking for themselves and making mistakes for themselves) as if they're five years old and the dumbest thing on the planet, you will only encourage them to do the opposite of what you say. You're the one who originally argued with me that drugs can be a positive thing if used correctly and that most of the things I have read about them are myths. Seventeen years old is hardly a child. I have friends who have gone through more at thirteen than you can even imagine. Trust me, they're not 'children' by any means. Many people need to find things out for themselves. If they are already educated about the risks involved, let them.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm talking about children who are not old enough to: join the army, vote, legally buy alcohol, ect.......when they are of age then I will give them the respect of an adult to fuck up their life as they wish. I will never sit here as you and others do ( mostly just the teenagers here...big surprise) and stick up for teenagers taking steroids!!! It is wrong and to promote it, encourage it or praise it is just irresponsible and mindless.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 20, 2005)

I did not promote, encourage or praise it. In fact, I would never do it and I think that anyone who does it (regardless of age) is a fool. I'm simply saying that it is none of your business what he does with his life. *Age does not matter as far as thinking goes.* Many people have gone through more before they're teenagers than you will over the course of your entire life. Being legally able to vote, join the army, etc is by no means a sign of adulthood; it is a sign of more legal rights, which is very different. People have different experiences and levels of maturity at different ages, which is one thing you can't seem to comprehend. Get over it.


----------



## Big Rosati (Sep 20, 2005)

i agree w/ foreman


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I did not promote, encourage or praise it. In fact, I would never do it and I think that anyone who does it (regardless of age) is a fool. I'm simply saying that it is none of your business what he does with his life. *Age does not matter as far as thinking goes.* Many people have gone through more before they're teenagers than you will over the course of your entire life. Being legally able to vote, join the army, etc is by no means a sign of adulthood; it is a sign of more legal rights, which is very different. People have different experiences and levels of maturity at different ages, which is one thing you can't seem to comprehend. Get over it.



All I did was say that it was stupid for teenagers to juice.....then the war began...I will not jump on the side of the ignorant and selfish and say its ok to take steroids at 17. *You are a child *and are doing what many children do......*sitting at mommy and daddy's house eating their food and wearing the close they gave you, telling us all that you are a big boy now. *  
*You are a child in the eyes of the law and in the eyes of most adults....get over it,* The child laws are in place to protect you from yourself.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I did not promote, encourage or praise it. In fact, I would never do it and I think that anyone who does it (regardless of age) is a fool. I'm simply saying that it is none of your business what he does with his life. *Age does not matter as far as thinking goes.* Many people have gone through more before they're teenagers than you will over the course of your entire life. Being legally able to vote, join the army, etc is by no means a sign of adulthood; it is a sign of more legal rights, which is very different. People have different experiences and levels of maturity at different ages, which is one thing you can't seem to comprehend. Get over it.




Endocrinology has nothing to do with life experiences.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

foreman you are being a bit arrogant. (seems like your talking down to him, especially in your last post).

Squaggle does know his stuff and he is much much more mature than other lads his age.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Endocrinology has nothing to do with life experiences.


 I'm not talking about endocrinology in the slightest. I've already given my views on steroids. I'm talking about ignorant adults thinking everyone younger than they are is an idiot, when, in reality, the adults are the ones who have the most to learn. I'm also saying that many kids deserve more respect than most adults. Many adults are just fools while some kids have been through more things than those adults can imagine. Adults don't deserve respect just because they're older; respect is something to be earned.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 20, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Adults don't deserve respect just because they're older; respect is something to be earned.



That's exactly what I said.  Foremanrules is a prime example.
He likes to twist other's words to a point to which he can then use it against you.
He began the name calling, and then began to put the blame on others for it, saying he was the mature one in the process.  Nice argument buddy.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

Teenage romper room is here....


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2005)

Name calling or not, here is the deal.  Some 18 year old comes in here and sees the progress dude makes.  Luckily, dude did not have any adverse effects as of yet.  So, teenager figures, "Hey, I can do this, he had no problems."  Teenager ends up looking like Yoda with a swollen prostate by the time he is 25 all because he made what he thought was an informed decision.

Dude didn't make a bad decision for himself, but some idiot will make the same decision based on dude's results and end up causing irreparabel harm to himself.

But dude did work his ass off, regardless.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

good post Dale


hey but Yoda is cool!


----------



## Skate67 (Sep 20, 2005)

We should rename this thread to "ForemanRules Vs. The Teenagers: Round One"


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 20, 2005)

Trust me, this is by no means the first or last argument.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

I love kids, I want to adopt you all.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I love kids, I want to adopt you all.


Don't do it, he abused me when I was a teenager.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Don't do it, he abused me when I was a teenager.


I only hit you when you deserved it. 
Plus it made you wet/hard.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

LOL foreman


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I only hit you when you deserved it.




I don't believe that was the type of abuse s/he was talking about.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> LOL foreman


You're-too-old......................sorry.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Name calling or not, here is the deal.  Some 18 year old comes in here and sees the progress dude makes.  Luckily, dude did not have any adverse effects as of yet.  So, teenager figures, "Hey, I can do this, he had no problems."  Teenager ends up looking like Yoda with a swollen prostate by the time he is 25 all because he made what he thought was an informed decision.
> 
> Dude didn't make a bad decision for himself, but some idiot will make the same decision based on dude's results and end up causing irreparabel harm to himself.
> 
> But dude did work his ass off, regardless.



That is the fault of the idiot, who didn't do his research then.  You can't just say " Oh he came and saw that dude's pics and the dude said he did roids, so i should too "
If someone is that idiotic, then he deserves it.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You're-too-old......................sorry.



Nice signature.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Nice signature.


You feel it but are scared to admit  it


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You feel it but are scared to admit  it



Lol, what have you taught me? I won't argue or try to defend myself, I actually think it's funny.

Though it kind of proves our "teenage" points doesn't it?
But who cares, everyone's right man.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Lol, what have you taught me? I won't argue or try to defend myself, I actually think it's funny.
> 
> Though it kind of proves our "teenage" points doesn't it?
> But who cares, everyone's right man.


*shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*
just
listen
I
will
guide
you


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2005)

We should take him under our wing, Foreman.  My shitter could use a good cleaning anyway.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 20, 2005)

I agree with Foreman about teenage steroid usage.  I just feel he is a little too harsh in getting his point across.  He called the fellow pictured at the beginning of this thread pathetic and a loser without knowing anything about him.  

From the sound of it, the guy has a head on his shoulders and has a lot going for him.  The fact that he made a mistake by taking steroids when he was arguably too young merely shows his passion for the sport of bodybuilding.  He just got carried away.  It's something that all of us have done at one time or another, and not necessarily with something bodybuilding related.  

I'm not defending the usage of steroids by teens.  However, I don't feel that the man in question here is a loser or pathetic, but merely made mistakes when he was 17 like everyone else.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> However, I don't feel that the man in question here is a loser or pathetic




You shouldn't make judgements about a person without getting to know them first.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 20, 2005)

chris mason said:
			
		

> Chase Sullivan-Doyle is one of our sponsored athletes and one of the best teen bodybuilders to hit the scene in some time.
> 
> Check him out at the link below:
> 
> http://www.atlargenutrition.com/chase_sullivan_doyle.php


I love how everyone says he's on roids because they weighed 45lbs. as a senior in HS. Ahh the memories... I hope he tears up the scene! *WORK HARD BRO!!!*


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You shouldn't make judgements about a person without getting to know them first.



Good point, but he told us a little more about himself after the comment by Foreman was made.  I have a little more to base my decision on.  Also, even if he was, why is there a need to personally attack him just because you disagree with the decisions he made with his body.


----------



## god hand (Sep 20, 2005)

Thing is, will never know how hard it really is to gain muscle on roids. I mean, some say its easy and some say u still gotta have good diet etc.   I only think they should be use for injuries. That will be my excuse for using them!


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I love how everyone says he's on roids because they weighed 45lbs. as a senior in HS. Ahh the memories... I hope he tears up the scene! *WORK HARD BRO!!!*


http://www.venganza.org/images/wallpapers/FSM3d.gif


----------



## cheesegrater (Sep 21, 2005)

BCC said:
			
		

> I should post some of the PMs I've sent teenagers enquiring about steroids. Hell! Not even teenagers, but adults!
> 
> I will be the first to admit that ANY person would be better off not taking steroids, and not just for your typical 'media hysteria' reasons.
> 
> ...



what's the point of taking steroids, witht the risk that even a controlled environment poses, if you're not in it for a career?

like, if you put the lbs on naturally and you look great anyway, why risk health and legal ramifications by taking drugs?

do the roids actually add anything concrete? like, does the added vascularity or whatever provide something (girls, self esteem, opportunity etc) that wouldn't be provided by lifting naturally?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I agree with Foreman about teenage steroid usage.  I just feel he is a little too harsh in getting his point across.  He called the fellow pictured at the beginning of this thread pathetic and a loser without knowing anything about him.
> 
> From the sound of it, the guy has a head on his shoulders and has a lot going for him.  The fact that he made a mistake by taking steroids when he was arguably too young merely shows his passion for the sport of bodybuilding.  He just got carried away.  It's something that all of us have done at one time or another, and not necessarily with something bodybuilding related.
> 
> I'm not defending the usage of steroids by teens.  However, I don't feel that the man in question here is a loser or pathetic, but merely made mistakes when he was 17 like everyone else.



He didnt make a mistake.  He made an informative decision.. Just because you think its a mistake doesnt mean it was.

I mean seriously who gives a fuck what anybody does?!  Im sure we all have enough problems of our own, rather than worrying about someone on the fucking internet, and what they do.


----------



## GymJamo (Sep 21, 2005)

Thats what happens when you put a guy on this forum that looks good or strong etc, a load of little tossers talking shit about him because of this and that.........


----------



## BCC (Sep 21, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Thing is, will never know how hard it really is to gain muscle on roids. I mean, some say its easy and some say u still gotta have good diet etc.   I only think they should be use for injuries. That will be my excuse for using them!



If you were educated on the matter then you would know without even having to try them. Of course you have to have a good diet? Do you know where muscle comes from? Christ. 

If you can't gain weight without steroids, the only thing you'll gain with them is water.


----------



## BCC (Sep 21, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> what's the point of taking steroids, witht the risk that even a controlled environment poses, if you're not in it for a career?
> 
> like, if you put the lbs on naturally and you look great anyway, why risk health and legal ramifications by taking drugs?
> 
> do the roids actually add anything concrete? like, does the added vascularity or whatever provide something (girls, self esteem, opportunity etc) that wouldn't be provided by lifting naturally?



I feel the risks are minimal with my type of use. 

I don't plan to bodybuild for the rest of my life. I'm trying to be the best I can possibly be while I'm young, maybe get in a magazine or an advertisement. I don't plan to be competitive in bodybuilding for more than another 5-6 years. I want to see what I can make myself into, and it's a personal accomplishment no one can take away from me. It brings me joy just to look back at past competition photos and enjoy what I accomplished. 

Like I said, I feel the health risks of sensible steroid _use_ are little. As long as my cholesterol and bp stay flawless, my hpga intact and functioning when I'm off, then I feel okay about everything. I'm not the type of person to start having these problems and then cover them up with statins and other prescription drugs. When one of these things becomes a problem correctable by ceasing steroid use, I'm done.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> He didnt make a mistake.  He made an informative decision.. Just because you think its a mistake doesnt mean it was.



I don't even necessarily think it was, I was sort of directing that statement toward Foreman, who obviously thinks it was.




> I mean seriously who gives a fuck what anybody does?!  Im sure we all have enough problems of our own, rather than worrying about someone on the fucking internet, and what they do.



Yeah, I agree.  I could care less.  I think whatever he has done worked out for him.  His physique is awesome and, according to him, he is in good health.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 21, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Thing is, will never know how hard it really is to gain muscle on roids. I mean, some say its easy and some say u still gotta have good diet etc.   I only think they should be use for injuries. That will be my excuse for using them!




It's not that difficult, although being as ripped as dude is with or without help is insanely difficult, at least for me, but I put weight on like no other.


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 22, 2005)

He only eats four different things for 3.5 months...is that healthy?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> He only eats four different things for 3.5 months...is that healthy?


 this may be dick, but your not one to talk about healthy eating...


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Sep 22, 2005)

Is it possible to get like that without steroids? With just time and dedication? By "that" I'm referring to the pic at the beginning of the thread. =]


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 22, 2005)

lil2fiddyguy said:
			
		

> Is it possible to get like that without steroids? With just time and dedication? By "that" I'm referring to the pic at the beginning of the thread. =]


 Nope.


----------



## chris mason (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, I am surprised to see this thread back on the front page!  Well, probably not, he looks pretty darn good!

How's it going Chase?


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 22, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Nope.



I wouldn't say that.  Maybe 1 in 10 million people have the genetics to do it, and only 1 in 1000 of those have the dedication, but I wouldn't say its impossible.


----------



## Skate67 (Sep 22, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say that.  Maybe 1 in 10 million people have the genetics to do it, and only 1 in 1000 of those have the dedication, but I wouldn't say its impossible.



I like those odds!


----------



## BCC (Sep 23, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> He only eats four different things for 3.5 months...is that healthy?




I'm still alive and kicking. And my cholesterol was better after this diet than before. 





Chris, I'm doing pretty well!


----------



## GFR (Sep 23, 2005)

lil2fiddyguy said:
			
		

> *Is it possible to get like that without steroids?* With just time and dedication? By "that" *I'm referring to the pic at the beginning of the thread.* =]


Hell no.........

When or if  you have first hand experience with steroids and other growth drugs it will be easy for you to see if someone is on steroids .


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Hell no.........
> 
> When or if  you have first hand experience with steroids and other growth drugs it will be easy for you to see if someone is on steroids .



That really is saddening...to know that the best you can get without steroids, is shit.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.venganza.org/images/wallpapers/FSM3d.gif


...  .............................


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> this may be dick, but your not one to talk about healthy eating...


----------



## GFR (Sep 23, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> That really is saddening...to know that the best you can get without steroids, is shit.


Look at some pics of Steve Reeves.....and tell me you wouldn't want to look like that. You can build a great body ( depending on genetics) but it takes years. The idea that you can put on 80 Lbs of muscle in 3 years and go compete is just laughable and actually very sad. Give yourself 5 or 6 years and you can get  big..just not 1960-2005 drug big.


----------



## GFR (Sep 23, 2005)

*Greatest natural phsique ever.*


----------



## Skate67 (Sep 23, 2005)

can you post more natural physiques (no sarcasm intended here, im serious)


----------



## GFR (Sep 23, 2005)

*With Steve Reeves, George Eiferman, and Armand Tanny in the late 1940s*


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *With Steve Reeves, George Eiferman, and Armand Tanny in the late 1940s*


----------



## ekimekim (Sep 2, 2009)

Any updates on Chase?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2009)

ekimekim said:


> Any updates on Chase?


He hasn't been around in a while.


----------



## plums_jp (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah I want updated pics....


----------

